# Spotted on the net



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Must be related to this guy


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Where do you get red and blue NM?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Where do you get red and blue NM?


Canada


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

Red I know has only a red black and ground and the inspectors like to see that for AC units and other 240 loads. Can't say as I've seen blue. Arc fault circuits maybe? Most of what little residential I get into is service work.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

All that effort and they couldn't in stall those receptacles with a close-nipple and quad cover?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> All that effort and they couldn't in stall those receptacles with a close-nipple and quad cover?


Or an LL.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

We have had that picture before because I remember the comments about the handy box ugly install compared to all the other work. Could be someone else added the outlet'

Ken... an LL? seriously-- :no:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> We have had that picture before because I remember the comments about the handy box ugly install compared to all the other work. Could be someone else added the outlet'
> 
> Ken... an LL? seriously-- :no:


I agree with Ken, that LB is bush league.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> ...........Ken... an LL? seriously-- :no:



Isn't that what, like, you know...... they're made for?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Or an LL.


Lot easier to get 3/0 thru a LB than a LL.
Personally, would have moved either the PVC or the panel, to bring the conduit up into the bottom.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> All that effort and they couldn't in stall those receptacles with a close-nipple and quad cover?


Offset nipple to 4 square uber ales


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Isn't that what, like, you know...... they're made for?


Sorry I didn't realize you were talking about the LB on the other side. The comment I focused on was the wiring on the right side and I thought you were saying to use an LL out of the panel to the receptacle-- I should have looked at the pic.

Personally I have no issue with the LB


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Isn't that what, like, you know...... they're made for?


Maybe, but I would only use that were the access to the door was obstructed


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2015)

If you want to see this as an art form, key in 'cable ****' on google - where the best of the best post this kind of work.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Why is this in the code violation section?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> Why is this in the code violation section?


contrast?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

B-Nabs said:


> Why is this in the code violation section?


too much time wasted on work :laughing:


----------

